# [56kdeath]My tags =D



## Cermage (Dec 13, 2007)

i just noticed that this section today, so i decided to post my stuffs =D 

Older Stuffs. 


































Newer Stuffs. 





























My older stuff is more solid imo, but with my newer stuff im trying to find my own way and experiment with things, i'm at the point i need to find my own style so most of my newer stuff isn't as good.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Dec 13, 2007)

56kdeath, something that is already dead can't die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




very cool siggies


----------



## Ducky (Dec 14, 2007)

I really like your style.. Really drowns me inside! O.o


----------



## Seven (Dec 16, 2007)

You've got to show me the sorts of layers and styles you use, because the colors and lighting are PERFECT. *A*


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 16, 2007)

Woah, you've got good talent! Great job on those!


----------



## Bitbyte (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice blend of C's ;P


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 16, 2007)

That's amazing! Are those custom drawings, or incorporated from a game?


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 16, 2007)

Whoa, these are amazing. I can never do sprite tags good, but you make them SO awesome!


----------



## GOTWreborn (Dec 24, 2007)

Awesome! Love your work


----------

